# stay tuned



## opsidol

Dunno if this is the right forum but just out of curiosity, I was wondering if it annoys spanish speaking people when english speaking people try to speak spanish by doing things such as adding -o onto the end of words amongst other things. eg dogo- dog. towno - town.


----------



## diegodbs

opsidol said:
			
		

> Dunno if this is the right forum but just out of curiosity, I was wondering if it annoys spanish speaking people when english speaking people try to speak spanish by doing things such as adding -o onto the end of words amongst other things. eg dogo- dog. towno - town.


 
I didn't know that kind of funny suffixes were added to make a word look like a Spanish word. They seem awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Alundra

I think all the people do the same thing in every country, ejejej

In Spain, people that don't speak English add -eision to every word they say...when they want imitate them:

-A mí me gustan los tomateision (tomates)
-Pues a mí me gustan más las manzaneision (manzanas)

And very much words like that...

Does it annoy them?


Alundra. (A mí no me molesta que intenten imitar a los españoles, debe ser divertido)


----------



## Fonεtiks

Opsidol it doesn't annoy us, it actually amuses me


----------



## opsidol

Interesting to know, thanks all


----------



## mhp

You should also be aware that “un dogo” or “un towno” means absolutely nothing to a Spanish speaker, not even funny. Now if you want to be funny as a foreign speaker say things like “Estoy embarazado” (I’m pregnant) or “Estoy bueno” (I’m sexy).


----------



## Breogan

mhp said:
			
		

> Now if you want to be funny as a foreign speaker say things like “Estoy embarazado” (I’m pregnant) or “Estoy bueno” (I’m sexy).



"Estoy embarazadA" (note the feminine gender), and not "Estoy embarazadO" :-D because in this case the gender is masculine.


----------



## mhp

Jajajaja. Yeah I thought of that but I thought as long as you are using "embarazado por embarazoso" it is even funnier to use it as masculine.


----------



## gisele73

One thing that many Spanish speakers do when they are learning English is add an "e" when a word starts with "s" and is followed by a consonant  (not when writing, but when talking). For example:

State = _e_state
Speak= _e_speak

Have you noticed that?


----------



## Paul Wessen

I don't think I have ever overheard a Gringo purposfully use the *-o* suffix (or ending) as an attempt to be made understood by a Spanish speaker. What I hear (and I do it myself on occasion) is self-deprecating humor, admitting to the listener an inability to speak Spanish fluently. Example:

"Bowling?  Gee, I don't know, George.  I'll have to check with *El Wife-o.* (La esposa). Just having a good time. After a lifetime of hard work and following everyone else's rules for decades, a pensionado will find anything funny!

I'll retire for now  --------------------  Paul


----------



## mhp

Yeah, that's just a question of vocal cords. My favorit is the the past tense: "I jump-ed with joy"!


----------



## Fonεtiks

I find it annoying when British speakers add the R at the end of words that end in vowels 

BE: "That's a good idea...r"
AE: "Did you just call me your dear?"


----------



## Kasquebrado

Hello Opisodol,

Yes, it does annoy me ... and/but  I am English. 
Now if they say bacalao as bacalado, ... well that is another matter!
Kasquebrado


----------



## mhp

My friend was watching TV tonight and comes asking me "Qué significa astay toneth?" He was watching an American show. Let's see who can guess what he really meant.


----------



## stop

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> I find it annoying when *British speakers* add the R at the end of words that end in vowels
> 
> BE: "That's a good idea...r"
> AE: "Did you just call me your dear?"


 
Don't you mean North American speakers? 
...because I can't imagine that conversation taking place ever.
Most British people (specifically those from England) are non-rhotic speakers, so usually don't even pronounce the final "r", never mind add another one on just for the sake of it.


----------



## mhp

I don't know about the British, but things that do bug me in US
Warshington
To warsh cloths
a family picher 

 So that you don't think I'm making fun of Spanish speakers, I'll tell you about one of my own mistakes that caused quite an uproar: Tengo tanta hambre que me puedo comer una polla entera. (Try that in a crowded place in Madrid and see how many people literally fall on the floor)


----------



## stop

Jeje, nice one. I've heard quite a few stories about the famous pollo/polla confusion.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Well, that doesn't annoy me when used for fun, but it does a bit when it's used trying to actually communicate because then it's like saying "your language is so simple that I master it with just this stupid suffix and putting 'el' everywhere". (Jo, cómo me explico).

But in fact, what annoys me most is the stupid parody (if you can say that's to parody) of Japanese using "L", which actually doesn't exist in that language. Me provoca vergüenza ajena (what's the English for this?).


----------



## Fonεtiks

stop said:
			
		

> Don't you mean North American speakers?
> ...because I can't imagine that conversation taking place ever.
> Most British people (specifically those from England) are non-rhotic speakers, so usually don't even pronounce the final "r", never mind add another one on just for the sake of it.


 
I know you don't pronounce final "r" in a syllable

dear = /dIa/
horse = /ho:s/

What I've heard is many British people adding an "r" at the end of words that don't end in "r"

idea = /aIdIar/
draw = /dror/


----------



## mhp

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me provoca vergüenza ajena (what's the English for this?).



Humm...I feel sorry for those who think this way. (I'm sure there is a better translation)


----------



## mhp

mhp said:
			
		

> "Qué significa astay toneth?" ... Let's see who can guess what he really meant.



Sorry for quoting myself, but I like to answer this before I forget about it. "Astay toneth" was not spoken but was flashed across the screen. What it said was "stay tuned"


----------



## stop

But I would have said that is much more typical of American accents.
This is from the Wikipedia article on rhotic/non-rhotic accents (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhotic_and_non-rhotic_accents), which actually cites "idea" and "draw" as examples of r's being added in certain American accents due to hypercorrection. (It won't let me copy and paste the phonetic symbols, so I've saved the paragraph as a JPEG):


----------



## stop

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me provoca vergüenza ajena (what's the English for this?).


Depending on the context, I think I would say:

I feel embarrassed for them

I feel ashamed on their behalf


----------



## nikvin

well.........
although Spanish native foreros have said it does NOT annoy them, it certainly annoys me!
Of course if it just to achieve a comic effect when talking English, it may sometimes be ok ( Tv shows etc..), but when it is an English speaker, just adding (usually an o ) to "speak" Spanish, then it really does wind me up!
And, I have also seen Spaniards react (unfavourably ), to this , heard them talk to each other about this, and some have directly commented to me about this horrendous practice.
In certain areas, there is a large influx of Brits, many of whom, cannot be bothered to learn any Spanish ( well, except cerveza, vino, and hola), and go around adding ´o´ to the end of words, thinking they´ll be understood, edpecting to be understood!
Of course, they may see a smile in response, but cant understand the not so pleasant words used in reply!! ( reminds me of national lampoons european vacation, the bit with the waiter in a French terrace café !!)

There is a differnce between a tourist trying their best to communicate, and someone doing it because they just can´t be bothered, are too lazy and rude, and ironically, they add o to words that would be undestood anyway as they are near identical.......menu-o, vino-o, direction-o etc.....

On the odd occasion when one is totally stuck for a word, and can think of no other way of trying to communicate then it _may_ be worth trying to add an -o- just in case the word is similar , but it would be far more productive to try to learn which type of words are similar, when the endings just change slightly.


----------



## ceann-feachd

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> I find it annoying when British speakers add the R at the end of words that end in vowels
> 
> BE: "That's a good idea...r"
> AE: "Did you just call me your dear?"



Mainers do that all the time... Although not at the end of the word, in between two vowel sounds of two words...

Will you drink soda or water. (Normal English)
Will you drink sodaro wateh. (Maine English) Of course, that's how it sounds, it's always spelled the same.


----------



## stop

ceann-feachd said:
			
		

> Will you drink soda or water. (Normal English)
> Will you drink sodaro wateh. (Maine English) Of course, that's how it sounds, it's always spelled the same.


 
Ah, I think that is called an "intrusive r", and it does happen here too, but (in my opinion) definitely not the thing of adding an "r" onto the end of a word by itself.


----------



## Fuzzyblob

mhp said:
			
		

> I don't know about the British, but things that do bug me in US
> Warshington
> To warsh cloths
> a family picher
> 
> So that you don't think I'm making fun of Spanish speakers, I'll tell you about one of my own mistakes that caused quite an uproar: Tengo tanta hambre que me puedo comer una polla entera. (Try that in a crowded place in Madrid and see how many people literally fall on the floor)


I don't think I get the joke. Does 'polla' have some dirty meaning I've never heard of before?


----------



## ampurdan

Polla = d**k, pr**k, c**k, but just in Spain. Of course, polla is never a hen, but it can be a moorhen (many speakers won't know what it is). Polla in Chile and Argentina is the Lottery, and in other countries, the stakes.


----------



## Battle

It doesn't annoy me when it's just for fun and two English speakers are talking in this way but if you're talking to a Spanish speaker I think it's not very polite...
Anyway I think it depends on the people, normally for me everything is funny 



			
				mhp said:
			
		

> Tengo tanta hambre que me puedo comer una polla entera. (Try that in a crowded place in Madrid and see how many people literally fall on the floor)


 
xD yes, for Spanish people it's so funny!!! jejejeje  

Regards!


----------



## mhp

If you think that's funny you should have seen my shock when someone advised me to be careful using the verb "correr" in reflexive.


----------



## Laia

mhp said:
			
		

> If you think that's funny you should have seen my shock when someone advised me to be careful using the verb "correr" in reflexive.


 
Yeah... but nothing to do with the "polla" issue...  that one was extremely funny!


----------



## Battle

mhp said:
			
		

> If you think that's funny you should have seen my shock when someone advised me to be careful using the verb "correr" in reflexive.


 
Yes, it could very funny for us too, but in fact, almost every Spanish word has a double meaning and the second way normally is a sexual meaning, jejeje.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Polla = d**k, pr**k, c**k, but just in Spain. Of course, polla is never a hen, but it can be a moorhen (many speakers won't know what it is). Polla in Chile and Argentina is the Lottery, and in other countries, the stakes.


 
In Peru it's also lottery, and many years ago a priest won it, so it was published in the papers, and a guy from Spain read the headlines: "Cura se sacó la polla" and of course he didn't know it also meant lottery so he thought the priest had shown his...hehehe


----------



## SADACA

mhp said:
			
		

> My friend was watching TV tonight and comes asking me "Qué significa astay toneth?" He was watching an American show. Let's see who can guess what he really meant.


 
Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 no???????????????


----------



## ampurdan

gisele73 said:
			
		

> In Peru it's also lottery, and many years ago a priest won it, so it was published in the papers, and a guy from Spain read the headlines: "Cura se sacó la polla" and of course he didn't know it also meant lottery so he thought the priest had shown his...hehehe


 
Really funny, Gisele. 999, ¿cómo puedes haberte parado hoy en ese terrible número?


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Really funny, Gisele. 999, ¿cómo puedes haberte parado hoy en ese terrible número?



Hola ampurdan,

I hadn't noticed it was my post number 999 

Gisele.


----------



## lampiao

Alundra said:
			
		

> I think all the people do the same thing in every country


 
Right. In Portugal we end up words with «tion», or «ed» to simulate english.
"Foste enganated" (Foste enganado) - "You were fouled"

For spanish, we add 'i' in the middle of the words
"Quieres ir almociar?" (Queres ir almoçar?) - "Let's have lunch?"

Also, to simulate an english speaker speaking portuguese, we say words with wrong genre, and roll the tongue when saying 'r'
"Este é uma carro muito rápida" (Este é um carro muito rápido) - "This is a very fast car"

To simulate chinese speakers, we replace 'r' with 'l'
"vai chovel" (vai chover) - "it is going to rain"
"Queles il blincal?" (Queres ir brincar) - "Do you want to go play?"


----------



## ampurdan

This is quite stupid, but I used to turn word final terminations into "-i" to make them sound Italian...


----------



## SADACA

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola ampurdan,
> 
> I hadn't noticed it was my post number 999
> 
> Gisele.


 
I AMPURDAN merecidamente recibió tu # 1000!!!!!!!!!!!
Felicidades a Ambos!!!!


----------



## gisele73

SADACA said:
			
		

> I AMPURDAN merecidamente recibió tu # 1000!!!!!!!!!!!
> Felicidades a Ambos!!!!



Gracias Sadaca


----------



## gotitadeleche

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> But in fact, what annoys me most is the stupid parody (if you can say that's to parody) of Japanese using "L", which actually doesn't exist in that language. Me provoca vergüenza ajena (what's the English for this?).



My attempt: _It makes me feel embarrassed for them._


----------



## Sheriff

Seriously now, the opening of this thread was *Stay tuned*, not the rest of the nonsense....

*Stay tuned*: _Siga en la sintonía._

It can mean stay put, don't go. It was originally used for TV or radio programs to start with the ads so that the public wouldn't stop paying attention in the meantime. But today it can be used with the wider meaning of "don´t go, don´t miss it". Then it could be translated mor liberally than just "_siga en la sintonía"_... maybe "_no se pierda _...(_la continuación)_." or " _siga atento a_ ..."

Regards,


----------



## Rog333

hello,everybody from Spain

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Hafier

Hola a todos, antes de nada saludar a todo el foro ya que soy nuevo, estoy aprendiendo inglés !! y me encanta este foro porque el nivel de la gente es altísimo!!!.




Dr. Quizá said:


> Well, that doesn't annoy me when used for fun, but it does a bit when it's used trying to actually communicate because then it's like saying "your language is so simple that I master it with just this stupid suffix and putting 'el' everywhere". (Jo, cómo me explico).
> 
> But in fact, what annoys me most is the stupid parody (if you can say that's to parody) of Japanese using "L", which actually doesn't exist in that language. Me provoca vergüenza ajena (what's the English for this?).


 
No he hablado con muchos japoneses en español pero sí lo he hecho con muchos chinos (con ésto no pretendo decir que sean iguales ni mucho menos) y ellos sí que usan la "L" cuando hablan en español. 

En Madrid suelo ir a un restaurante regentado por chinos donde ponen comida española y cuando vas a pedir el café te preguntan "¿quiele postle?", así como muchas cosas más.
En este caso se hace esa imitación porque realmente hablan así en español. 

Un saludo a todos


----------

